# 12 Most Inappropriate Wedding Cake Toppers



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

Might Be Some Mixed Emotions On This One! 

"Who says you can't have some fun at your wedding? Photobooths, dances down the aisle and surprise serenades at the altar all attest to the desire of most couples to inject a little levity into their nuptials.
If you ask us, though, when it comes to cake toppers, there's a fine line between all-in-good-fun and flat-out inappropriate, as these cake toppers -- weirdly ******, somewhat unseemly, and just plain awkward -- prove."
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/14/cake-toppers-12-most-inap_n_1598314.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

LOL, I started to think that all the guys looked like the sad-sack victims, but then I saw a couple of the others.


----------

